# Labor Epidural when Anesth & CRNA involved



## srspence (May 25, 2010)

Hi...Need help! We employ Anesthesiologist and CRNA's.  The Anesthesiologist is present when labor epidural is started, but CRNA typically does the intermittent checks unit epidural is removed.  Are these services billed by both providers  with the QY/QK and QX modifiers?  We are having issues with billing software so I'm wondering if we are billing it correctly.
Thanks!


----------

